# Walking Dead "Last Day On Earth" 4/3/16 S06E16



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Annoying and predictable.

If it's a main character then that's going to be a weak exit, if it's a lesser character then all that?

The goodbye with Eugene was good, then two minutes later..... poof.

Negan has a lot of personality, I think I'll join the Saviors.

Having said all that I still mostly enjoyed it.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

My guess is Glenn. But it was pretty lame to make us wait 'til next season.

It's also not one of the women since Negan does say "He's taking it like a champ".

And obviously not Rick or Carl.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

The Saviors and Negan were scary enough in the comics without giving them magical powers...


gossamer88 said:


> It's also not one of the women since Negan does say "He's taking it like a champ".


I thought he said "you're"?

I figure it's either Abraham or Sasha, since they had a couple of the kinds of conversations that people on TWD only get when they're about to die...


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The Saviors and Negan were scary enough in the comics without giving them magical powers...
> 
> I thought he said "you're"?


He said neither.

Look at that. Taking it like a Champ


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> He said neither.
> 
> Look at that. Taking it like a Champ


Yep, just played it back. Coulda sworn I heard, "he's taking...


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

#Whoisit? Hopefully Gimple.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

It's lame. A simmer of waiting and then.......someone is dead.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Abraham, Sasha or Eugene would be my guess.

I guess I would not put it past the show creators to kill Glenn after having miraculously saving him from certain death twice already this season.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

TWD does NOT need to do a big cliff hanger

Everyone is going to be back next year to watch w/o a cliff hanger

Super weak

The whole RV driving thing could have been so condensed


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

The whole Negan speech was boring and long. I found myself reaching for my iPad to play a game during the whole ep.

How did Carol get cut?


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

As I mentioned in last week's thread, she was stabbed by the Saviour hiding behind the tire, that she shot. He leaped out at her with a knife and we heard a shot but didn't see what happened. Then Rick and Morgan found a blood trail.

Wow tough crowd. I really enjoyed it. Constantly raising the tension throughout the episode, then Negan's speech was just stomach-clenching.

Talking Dead was pretty entertaining. A bit too much self-congratulations at the beginning and I confess I always FF the audience questions. However Hardwick had the best line of the entire year so far when discussing Norman's side show _Ride_. Hilarious!


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Very intense, well-directed episode (along with the usual lapses of logic and the usual plot holes, natch).

Didn't Negan say he was going to "beat the hell out of somebody". If you hit someone in the head that hard with a baseball bat (with barbed wire on it, no less) there ain't gonna be much beating before they're very dead.

I liked Morgan on the horse. I loved JDM as Negan, good performance, even if that last (long) sequence was a bit sadistic for my taste.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I figure it's either Abraham or Sasha, since they had a couple of the kinds of conversations that people on TWD only get when they're about to die...


Exactly my thought. When they had that shot of Abraham with the sun behind him and he said he was finally ready to do something big (have a baby with Sasha), I actually said out loud to my empty room, "Good bye, Abraham."

The other option is Eugene, but I think that's too obvious with the sentimental farewells he got.

Don't like that they ended it on a cliffhanger, but I loved the psychological game Negan was playing with them the whole time. I couldn't understand why Rick was dumb enough to think they'd be able to find an unguarded route when every option they took was either blocked or watched. Hell, there were probably Saviors just a few yards away watching them as they made their big secret plan to put Eugene behind the wheel and have everyone else go on foot.

Morgan finally nutted up and killed someone when he had to. Just like Carol said, when you care about people, you'll kill to protect them. So what's up with the horse people wearing pads?


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I thought it was mostly good, though I don't think it needed the extra half hour. They could have built the tension on the Rv chase with one or two fewer sequences. And I liked Negan, but I got bored halfway though his speech, that definitely went on too long. 

I liked Carol and Morgan, though it's a mystery why Morgan is willing to kill all of a sudden. Just because Carol said if he cared about people he would have to?

I also thought Abraham would be the one to go after his moment with Sasha in the sunbeam. 

I can't believe no one volunteered to sacrifice themself. Hard to believe Abraham, Michonne, Daryl, and Sasha would all have let someone else die in their place. Even if it didn't work, I can't believe no one tried.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Oh yeah I forgot about the pads guys. They were an interesting addition.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

Nobody volunteered because Negan was very convincing when he said he'd make Rick eat Carl's eyeball if they tried.

The cliff-hanger is such a cop-out, and Gimple's "justification" on TD was just as lame. 
As Hardwick said (and is obvious to the entire audience) *someone* died.
He tried to use "Lost" season finale cliff-hangers to validate it, but when Lost killed off a main character in a SF, they didn't make the audience speculate which one.

One thing I was thinking is that Gimple doesn't know yet who Negan killed, and this is one big test screening to gauge audience reaction to various theories.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I'm baffled by the hatred out there of the cliffhanger of who dies.

Say they show Negan killing character x, and then fade to black?

That's better?

That's really the only other option, they weren't going to have him do the killing 3 episodes ago, we knew it would probably happen at the end of this episode.

I just don't see how it's better that we know, and then wait 6 months.

Forgetting that, this whole season was just a pretty poor attempt to get everybody to a certain place at a certain time by continuously doing silly things.

And even though they knew they were leading them exactly where they wanted them to go, and even know they acknowledge they're way outnumbered, Rick & Co kept on going.

I know they were trying to save Maggie, but still, even they knew how this was going to end up.

-smak-


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

If you go with the theory that the conversation between Abraham and Sasha is the key, I'd say it's just as likely (if not more) that it's Sasha. Not sure why everyone assumes it's Abraham.

Step back, Ninja Walker. Here comes Ninja Morgan on his Ninja Horse!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

smak said:


> And even though they knew they were leading them exactly where they wanted them to go, and even know they acknowledge they're way outnumbered, Rick & Co kept on going.


And as I said before, the Saviors and Negan would have been scary enough without having magical powers. The magical powers just made them kinda silly.

I guess they were trying to top the comics?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I wasn't impressed. What is the appeal of Negan? He leads by intimidation? They better have one hell of a compound if that is why I joined you. Seems they just go out and scavenge and bring back to him. I wold be more interested to see how he got to where he is.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I have to say this just wasn't worthy of 1.5 hours. Not enough transpired.

I understand the end. I don't like it but I know why they do it. But as mentioned before, fans will be back no matter the cliff hanger. Unless....it's Rick that gets it. I'm probably way off but I'm thinking the most logical one would be Rick. Negan doesn't need another leader of another group in his. To truly terrorize everyone and make them obey him, you have to kill their leader. And to show that now, they'd have months and months of uproar. But if they wait until S07E01 then they stand a better chance of not losing viewers. 

BUt I think the reality is they left it like this so they can have a few months just to see which route they want to take.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

2004raptor said:


> I have to say this just wasn't worthy of 1.5 hours. Not enough transpired.
> 
> I understand the end. I don't like it but I know why they do it. But as mentioned before, fans will be back no matter the cliff hanger. Unless....it's Rick that gets it. I'm probably way off but I'm thinking the most logical one would be Rick. Negan doesn't need another leader of another group in his. To truly terrorize everyone and make them obey him, you have to kill their leader. And to show that now, they'd have months and months of uproar. But if they wait until S07E01 then they stand a better chance of not losing viewers.
> 
> BUt I think the reality is they left it like this so they can have a few months just to see which route they want to take.


I agree, in reality, Rick is the logical victim. You cut off the head of the snake. The other people are already followers, not leaders.

Now on a TV show, he might not be the best choice.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

markz said:


> I agree, in reality, Rick is the logical victim. You cut off the head of the snake. The other people are already followers, not leaders.
> 
> Now on a TV show, he might not be the best choice.


True

Also, one other reason is on TD didn't one of the guys emphasize starting a "new" chapter? I only watched about 10 minutes of TD but I think that's how he phrased it. So, Rick gone leaves room for Daryl or Abraham to step into the leader role.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

smak said:


> I'm baffled by the hatred out there of the cliffhanger of who dies.
> 
> Say they show Negan killing character x, and then fade to black?
> 
> That's better?


Hell yes that's better.

It's one thing to have a cliffhanger if there's also some payoff, but this episode had zero payoff. It was as close to boring as WD gets.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

2004raptor said:


> To truly terrorize everyone and make them obey him, you have to kill their leader.


Or a woman. My bet is on Sasha. Killing her this brutal way, making everyone watch would surely put the terror in them all. Also I remember the conversation with Jesus talking about Negan/Saviors killing one of them and making them all watch. Did he say who the person was?

Also hi! (I've been so MIA everyone prob is like wtf are you)


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Anubys said:


> If you go with the theory that the conversation between Abraham and Sasha is the key, I'd say it's just as likely (if not more) that it's Sasha. Not sure why everyone assumes it's Abraham.


I second this. Betting on Sasha. Which is fine by moi, she's a boring character played by a mediocre actress. And this way, Abraham can be all remorseful and vengeful, which will be fun to watch.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

So the Saviors are a large group. Based on the numbers last night at LEAST 100 people or more. There is no real way Ric & Gang have any real chance of killing this whole group. So what is their play? Play along? Take off? If I were them I would just take off and disappear.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

My guess is Eugene. He gave Rick instructions on how to make ammo which I'm sure they will be doing next season and Rick will need those instructions. Also, Abraham gave him a good-bye speech and patched any differences they had.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Part of me thinks Alanna Masterson since she was pregnant and essentially popping. She may want to leave to do the mommy thing. That however may not be much of a big deal since she is pretty minor.

TD said next season is more who got killed and its implications so yes it could be Rick but I think I would go with Maggie. 

My theory is Negan wants to keep the strong and weed out the week because he needs them to provide for his group and not worry about themselves. Rick is the leader so leaving him in place is sort of like leaving Sadam Hussein in place to keep his troops in line rather than creating chaos. The second theory is killing Carl so that Rick is totally broken.

BTW - How come Andrew Lincoln never shows up on TD. Is he flying home to London all the time?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I still say they telegraphed the death with the conversations between Abraham and Sasha. It's gotta be one of them! I don't think these writers are self-aware enough to use that as misdirection.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> Or a woman. My bet is on Sasha. Killing her this brutal way, making everyone watch would surely put the terror in them all. Also I remember the conversation with Jesus talking about Negan/Saviors killing one of them and making them all watch. Did he say who the person was?
> 
> Also hi! (I've been so MIA everyone prob is like wtf are you)


The other place that Negan took over said that he killed a young boy to prove how evil he can be.

I still think it's Glen. Maggie will have a miscarriage from the trauma as they do not need another baby in the cast. Unless of course it's a baby zombie...LOL!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

gossamer88 said:


> The other place that Negan took over said that he killed a young boy to prove how evil he can be.
> 
> I still think it's Glen. Maggie will have a miscarriage from the trauma as they do not need another baby in the cast. Unless of course it's a baby zombie...LOL!


If it's Glenn after they fooled us already this season on this, I'll be seriously upset. He and Daryl are the only two deal breakers for me. Ideally it's Maggie but I don't think I'll get that lucky so I'm calling Sasha.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

I disagree. You don't kill the leader. You cow him. Then he can control the group and make them do what you want. If the leader follows you, you don't have to worry about the group splintering. If you kill the leader some will follow, but others will decide to go their own way, maybe form a resistance, maybe just leave and not work for you.

There's a reason military doctrine typically does not include killing the top of the chain of command. You need someone who can surrender to you, and whose surrender will cause every one else to surrender as well. Someone respected enough that when they say to lay down arms, everyone will. (This does not apply to terrorist cells, which mostly act independently, and thus there is nobody who can make the entire organization surrender).


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

This quote from the Den of Geek review sums it up for me. I really did quite like the episode but the end somewhat ruined it.



> Negan does indeed kill someone during this episode. Unfortunately, or fortunately, we don't see who it is. That's right, another cop-out, another unnecessary cliffhanger. It's a disappointment, because it's not necessary.
> 
> This isn't a show that needs to tease the audience; they're coming back no matter what, and every year the ratings improve. This is a show that loves to dangle cliffhangers out, be they during the season or at the end of seasons, but I don't remember a cliffhanger that's this unsatisfying. The lead-up is great, and the point-of-view shot of Negan bringing the bat down is fairly good for the first stroke, but then Negan keeps beating and CGI blood slowly dribbles down the screen like the opening credits of a Vincent Price movie. It's so laughable that it deflates all the incredible tension that the episode had so patiently built up over its ninety minutes, and it doesn't leave me excited to see more, it just makes me roll my eyes and grumble in frustration that this long-awaited debut had its teeth pulled by a need to drag things out over the next six months.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

So I was watching last night thinking that the main Neegan henchman looked like Trevor form the game Grand Theft Auto V

Sure enough the actor is the same one who portrayed Trevor in the game.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

zalusky said:


> Part of me thinks Alanna Masterson since she was pregnant and essentially popping. She may want to leave to do the mommy thing. That however may not be much of a big deal since she is pretty minor.
> 
> TD said next season is more who got killed and its implications so yes it could be Rick but I think I would go with Maggie.
> 
> ...


I'm very confused by this unless I miss understood something.

Alanna Masterson wasn't in the lineup on their knees?

We know it wasn't Carl because of the comments Negan made while bashing.

I have a hard time understanding how a figure like Negan could remain in power. On the whole the Saviors are a bunch of bad guys, at least as presented in this episode though it's been inconsistent in the past, surely there is not enough honor and structure for someone like him to grow into such a powerful position?

I also thought the Daryl thing was a total cop-out. Shot at the end of the last episode then not seen for 75 minutes then just dragged out with no issue.

They did telgraph Sasha and Abraham but they also did it with others, clearly Eugene for one.

How are the armor horseman getting no love here


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

and finally......

I thought the Carol story was weak also, she fought out and grew from being an abused woman and ends up being tortured by a guy we have never seen before. Her whole storyline made no sense really.

As mentioned in another review, there were 16 hours teasing Negan and a death, and then we didn't get it


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

JohnB1000 said:


> and finally......
> 
> I thought the Carol story was weak also, she fought out and grew from being an abused woman and ends up being tortured by a guy we have never seen before. Her whole storyline made no sense really.


Ah yes, Carol. They might as well kill her off. This turn around makes zero sense. When did this sudden change of heart happen? If Maggie hadn't insisted upon going with them, she would have been inside slaughtering the saviors in their sleep. Then next thing we see her crying with a crucifix. I honest to God thought it was an act. When I realized it wasn't I was more than a little wtf. The only reason her character was tolerable for me was because she was a badass. This whiny "I can't kill anymore" version is a bore.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Rick made a very serious tactical mistake. Never let your enemy choose the battlefield. Once it became obvious that Negans men knew all the routes, the only tactical solution was to go back to Alexandria and regroup.

Yes, Maggie was very sick, and that put pressure on him, but continuing to probe paths that an enemy has prepared for you (and seeing the level of preparation should have been a big clue) was guaranteed to end poorly. Maggie isn't going to get to the doctor now, either. She'd have been no worse off in Alexandria, and they'd have had walls to protect them.

The first time they found a blockade and turned around is understandable. By the time they got to the log covered road it was obvious there was no path. At that point, instead of running through the woods, they should have gone home.

(Also they made a deal for half of Hilltops food in return for killing the saviors. That deal is clearly broken now. I bet they aren't going to give the food back, though, are they?)


----------



## rharmelink (Dec 1, 2015)

I thought it was Abraham, just based on the height of Lucille's swings.

That first roadblock was handled terribly. When they decide to exit the RV, Rick should have given them instructions for action. Two people could spray from the flanks to the center, and two people could spray from the center to the flanks. For example, he could have said if he uses the phrase, "Ya know, I once took a trip to Hawaii.", that all should start firing as soon as he says Hawaii.

Reaction time being what it is, they should kill most of them, as Carol did with the five guys in the truck.

But no worries about someone in the woods on either side of the RV? The RV is little or no protection from bullets, and popping out the tires should easy.

I'm not a fan of all these Mexican standoffs in TV shows. Reaction time is slow. The first to act has a big advantage. Why even bring up your gun to point if you're not going to use it right away? I said the same thing when Glenn gave himself up to Merle, when Merle had Maggie as a hostage. IMO, he had a much better chance of he and Maggie surviving if he takes the shot. Who would put themselves into the mercy of Merle?


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

JohnB1000 said:


> I'm very confused by this unless I miss understood something.
> 
> Alanna Masterson wasn't in the lineup on their knees?
> 
> ...


I could of sworn I saw one individual shot of Alanna as if it was filmed separately.
Regarding Carl, They did not say eating Carls eye was from a dead body or a live body.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> When did this sudden change of heart happen?


It wasn't sudden, although it also wasn't very well-portrayed. She was having misgivings towards the end of the last half-season, then the break lasted several weeks/months, and coming out the other side she had pretty much made the transition. So it seemed sudden for us as viewers, but not for her as a character.

As seems to happen so often with this show, the writers came up with a cool idea (at least, they think it's cool), but then forgot that while it exists in their heads, it also has to be put on the screen; it has to be thought-out and developed. This whole episode was an example of that...Negan and the Saviors were scary monsters in their minds, but they never seemed to have worked out the mechanics of how they would accomplish their tricks, so instead of scary competence you have silly omnipotence.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

zalusky said:


> Part of me thinks Alanna Masterson since she was pregnant and essentially popping. She may want to leave to do the mommy thing. That however may not be much of a big deal since she is pretty minor.


Tara and Heath have been "on a run" since the attack on the satellite compound. She wasn't one of the ones captured by Negan's group.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Ereth said:


> (Also they made a deal for half of Hilltops food in return for killing the saviors. That deal is clearly broken now. I bet they aren't going to give the food back, though, are they?)


That's what I don't get. Have the Alexandrians had no contact with the Hilltop since the massacre? I would expect that the Saviors would have shown up at the Hilltop (either to punish them or just to collect their regular payment). Then the Hilltoppers should have said to Rick, "Hey, WTF, I thought you were going to kill Negan and the Saviors. We gave you half our stuff and then you didn't get the job done?!?"


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The Saviors and Negan were scary enough in the comics without giving them magical powers...


Did I miss something? What "magical powers" does Neegan and his team have in the television series?


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

MikeekiM said:


> Did I miss something? What "magical powers" does Neegan and his team have in the television series?


I think it's their ability to appear at every road.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

The continuous roadblock thing was silly and contrived. It made zero logistical sense. The episode was decent, but overall kind of weak for a season finale. I have to admit, it was tough watching Rick's reactions during that final scene. He was practically in tears, and you rarely see him show that kind of emotion.

I'm guessing those guys who looked like they stepped right out of the movie The Warriors are going to play a key role next season. Carol and Morgan will befriend them, and it will turn out that they have a HUGE group of people that will ultimately fight against the Saviors.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> I think it's their ability to appear at every road.


I didn't think that was "magical" at all. They just knew the area way better than Rick's crew and knew which roads led to the Hilltop. They weren't moving around in response to the RV's movements, they had people set up at all possible roads from the outset.

I suspect they have spies watching Alexandria so they knew when the RV left and radioed ahead so everyone could get in position.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I was just assuming what Rob Helmerichs meant. Rob?


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

MacThor said:


> Nobody volunteered because Negan was very convincing when he said he'd make Rick eat Carl's eyeball if they tried.


There was ample opportunity before that, he spent like 5 minutes talking about picking a victim before Glenn freaked about Maggie.



Ereth said:


> Rick made a very serious tactical mistake. Never let your enemy choose the battlefield. Once it became obvious that Negans men knew all the routes, the only tactical solution was to go back to Alexandria and regroup.


My assumption is they were also blocking the route back to Alexandria, which makes sense but was never explicit. But you are right, they should have retreated after the second roadblock.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

gossamer88 said:


> I was just assuming what Rob Helmerichs meant. Rob?


I'm with you. Their magical ability to know everything that Rick was doing, plus what he was going to do. Their magical ability to get from roadblock to roadblock at will (as the head flunky did), and their magical ability to get their masses in place to intercept Rick when he went on foot. Their magical ability to get the RV into Rick's path without him hearing the engine. Etc., etc., etc.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> I was just assuming what Rob Helmerichs meant. Rob?


Right. I assume that's what Rob meant as well. My comment wasn't directed at you. It was simply directed at the claim of "magical powers" which I know didn't originate from you.

At least now we know why Denise demanded to go out on a run, against the wishes and logic of everyone. She apparently knew that the plot required her to die so that:

1. Daryl, Rosita, Glenn, and Michonne would go out to avenge her and get themselves captured, and

2. when Maggie got sick, the Alexandrians would have no choice but to load her in the RV and take her to see the doctor at the Hilltop, and

3. the Saviors could set a trap for the RV and capture the rest of the main characters.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm with you. Their magical ability to know everything that Rick was doing, plus what he was going to do. Their magical ability to get from roadblock to roadblock at will (as the head flunky did), and their magical ability to get their masses in place to intercept Rick when he went on foot. Their magical ability to get the RV into Rick's path without him hearing the engine. Etc., etc., etc.


As I said above, I don't think there was "magic" involved at all. I think the Saviors simply knew the area very well, knew which were the most logical routes from Alexandria to the Hilltop, and set up roadblocks at each one. This is clearly all in a relatively small area. I'm guessing each of the roadblocks were only a few miles from each other, and the Saviors had the advantage of knowing where each one was while the Alexandrians had to keep stopping to consult their map.

As for the "magical ability to get their masses in place to intercept Rick when he went on foot," that spot was planned from the beginning. Rick acknowledged as much when he said that the "red rover" fence of walkers was meant for them to get through at that point, and the main henchman said as much when he said that they're finally to "where they were going."

Basically, the Saviors were just several steps ahead of Rick & Co. the entire day, and Rick's bad decisions kept leading him deeper and deeper into the trap.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Tara and Heath have been "on a run" since the attack on the satellite compound. She wasn't one of the ones captured by Negan's group.


I played it back and I was mistake her for Rosita. I like the idea that Gimple had not decided at the time of filming similar to who shot JR.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> As for the "magical ability to get their masses in place to intercept Rick when he went on foot," that spot was planned from the beginning. Rick acknowledged as much when he said that the "red rover" fence of walkers was meant for them to get through at that point, and the main henchman said as much when he said that they're finally to "where they were going."


That would explain how they got Eugene to go there, but not Rick (who went off-road and cross-country, yet still arrived at exactly that point).

And I think you're seriously underestimating the logistics of getting all that arranged on the spur of the moment (which it would have to be, lest a random patrol or supply trip hits one of the roadblocks early and reports back). As in, you seem to think it's possible, and I don't.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

NatasNJ said:


> So the Saviors are a large group. Based on the numbers last night at LEAST 100 people or more. There is no real way Ric & Gang have any real chance of killing this whole group. So what is their play? Play along? Take off? If I were them I would just take off and disappear.


Actually, it's pretty easy. Now that you know that they gather like this when subjugating a new group, you just ambush the lot of them while they are all standing with their backs to you while their leader makes a long and boring speech.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

I, too, thought it was a pretty weak episode which can only redeem itself if Eugene is dead. Please let it be Eugene.



JohnB1000 said:


> and finally......
> 
> I thought the Carol story was weak also, she fought out and grew from being an abused woman and ends up being tortured by a guy we have never seen before. Her whole storyline made no sense really.
> 
> As mentioned in another review, there were 16 hours teasing Negan and a death, and then we didn't get it


I also think the Carol story is weak and might have mentioned it a week or two ago. However, we have seen the guy before - he was the only survivor from the group Carol killed.

I'm thinking the dudes that showed up on horseback are going to save everyone.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't think it will be Rick, I agree with whoever else said you keep the leader alive because you need him to keep his troops in line and working for you. They almost definitely wouldn't kill Carl - him dying from a stray bullet is one thing, but I don't think they'd let him get beat to death.

So, it's got to be Glenn, Maggie, Daryl, or Michonne*. Otherwise it's an even worse cop-out, because we don't care about any of the other characters. If they don't kill one of those four, then it is a total jump the shark and we know that all our favorites are no longer in any danger.


*Carol and Morgan would be included in this group, but they aren't eligible since they weren't in the line-up. But either of them dying would also demonstrate they are serious about the danger.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

NatasNJ said:


> So the Saviors are a large group. Based on the numbers last night at LEAST 100 people or more. There is no real way Ric & Gang have any real chance of killing this whole group. So what is their play? Play along? Take off? If I were them I would just take off and disappear.


Yes. If they're incorporated into the gang as scavengers, they should wait until they're "on a run" and keep going. But Negan's gang would probably always keeping some of a group back. This is too boring though. It'll have to be Carol (again!) and the horsemen.

They're probably expected to give up Alexandria now. All your closest "family" are at the mercy of the gang. Do you help them get into A?



Ereth said:


> There's a reason military doctrine typically does not include killing the top of the chain of command. You need someone who can surrender to you, and...


I always assumed the reason was that the top of the chain of command makes the doctrine.

What about the guy that originally brought them to Alexandria as candidate for who was killed? His part has been pretty small recently.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

When Negan was in the shadows of the RV doorway, before he stepped out, I thought he looked a bit like Freddie Mercury!


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> I also think the Carol story is weak and might have mentioned it a week or two ago. However, we have seen the guy before - he was the only survivor from the group Carol killed.
> 
> I'm thinking the dudes that showed up on horseback are going to save everyone.


Never before last week to be more specific (since it was in the previously on )

Getting the guy they hung from the first spot to the bridge was rather unlikely, how did they know which route would be taken?

Suddenly there are no zombies in the woods 

I realize that I rather enjoy the show while watching it but the more I think about it afterwards the more it falls apart, this is not the case with shows like Better Call Saul or Breaking Bad (at least until the last episode).


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Love that they have The Saviors and there are those guys that look like Knights

Going very old school style 

Getting that guy to the bridge, apparently Rick and Co went like every possible route, so the group waiting at the logs and bridge just waited and then hung the guy


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Zevida said:


> So, it's got to be Glenn, Maggie, Daryl, or Michonne*. Otherwise it's an even worse cop-out, because we don't care about any of the other characters. If they don't kill one of those four, then it is a total jump the shark and we know that all our favorites are no longer in any danger.


This is a TV show though. They also are probably concerned about ratings. In order of how big a cop out it would be it would probably go Rosita, Aaron, Sasha, Eugene, Abraham.

Of the characters you mentioned, Glenn would be my guess. They have been teasing him dying all season.

Maggie - Why kill someone who is sick and already looks like she may die?

Daryl - Probably unkillable due to his popularity, plus he is a great ambassador for the show at Conventions and such. Plus will the network bet on a new show for a actor whose character is dead?

Michonne - Outside chance, but only if they want to push Rick into utter despair.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Another guess - we won't even know who died until the end of the first episode. We will pick up at a later point and gradually throughout the episode we will see each of these characters one by one until only two are left unknown, then we'll flash back to that night. 

I really hope we don't have to see the beating though.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I was kind of eh about this ep, especially as I think about it more. 

I don't have a real issue with the cliffhanger - it's slightly annoying but also expected from this show. 

I do have an issue with the Saviors being both omniscient and apparently able to apparate anywhere at will like a character from Harry Potter. Even if they have spies watching Alexandria, they have no way of knowing where Rick's gang is going (sure, they will eventually go to Hilltop, but how long are you going to wait for them to do that - they obviously can't know about Maggie's medical emergency) and they can't possibly stake out every possible route in the area leading out of Alexandria, even with spies w/radios.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

Yeah, didn't like this ending and now have to wait for spring and summer to pass me by for the story to continue.

Does the Negan group even know where Alexandria is? If so, why didn't they plunder it long ago?

Anyway, there is a Forbes article on ways to improve the Walking Dead.

I think the best suggestion is that it is time to move completely away from the comic book story line.

Comic book stories leave lot's of fill in the blanks to one's imagination so they can get away with some crazy things.

On an hour per week TV show we get more story depth which results in magical warriors and illogical decisions to make the comic story happen. Square peg round hole.

He also has a few other suggestions that make some sense.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkai...order-to-survive-last-nights-terrible-finale/


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Overall, I was disappointed. None of the characters have made much sense for the last 2-3 episodes. Carol leaving. Daryl leaving. Rick/Morgan/Michonne/etc all leaving. Daryl getting easily outwitted by Dwight. Carol getting her balls cut off. Not turning back after the first road block (or not simply driving through the first road block -- haven't any of them ever seen Mad Max? The should have souped up the RV a long time ago to allow it to smash through a couple of cars/bikes). 

A character like Negan maybe was good in the comics but there's no way someone like that survives for long in this environment. He wasn't nearly charismatic enough to avoid getting his throat slit during the night -- or during his monologueing -- by one of the *many* he has recruited/indoctrinated while killing their friends/family in a very violent manner.

Also, why didn't any of them think of saying "Well, you guys already killed our doctor, so can we just say we're even?"


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh, and if it wasn't all that clear from my post, I really have to say that, after all the buildup, I was quite disappointed with Negan. He talked way too much. Wasn't at all charismatic in my opinion. The Governor was much more menacing.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

I had trouble buying into Negan's bada$$ery in the comics, and so far I feel the same about him on the show. As someone else said above, in the situation they're in, if your claim to fame is a good spiel and a baseball bat, it doesn't seem like it would take very long for a disgruntled employee to come along with an automatic rifle and end you.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

wprager said:


> Oh, and if it wasn't all that clear from my post, I really have to say that, after all the buildup, I was quite disappointed with Negan. He talked way too much. Wasn't at all charismatic in my opinion. The Governor was much more menacing.


I didn't know what to expect at all. I know nothing of the comics and read zero spoilers other than casting. That said, I think we are supposed to hate him, he's the worst person they've had to face thus far, no? Well I didn't hate him. I thought he was pretty awesome. Now that might be my already existing fondness of JDM but I'm honestly shocked you didn't find him charismatic. I found him far too charming to be as menacing as we're to believe he is. Maybe that was their intention.

(also his teeth are so very white I was taken out of the scene for a second)


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> I didn't know what to expect at all. I know nothing of the comics and read zero spoilers other than casting. That said, I think we are supposed to hate him, he's the worst person they've had to face thus far, no? Well I didn't hate him. I thought he was pretty awesome. Now that might be my already existing fondness of JDM but I'm honestly shocked you didn't find him charismatic. I found him far too charming to be as menacing as we're to believe he is. Maybe that was their intention.
> 
> (also his teeth are so very white I was taken out of the scene for a second)


Maybe you are just a psychopath!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

markz said:


> Maybe you are just a psychopath!


Been called worse!


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

There are far too many examples from history of leaders who used fear and terror to stay in power to object that Negan's methods would not be effective. (Stalin, Baby Doc, Pol Pot, Sonny Barger, ...)

Killing the leaders is exactly what happens in these situations; leaders make the poorest slaves and are likely to be a center of resistance. The only thing keeping Rick alive in this situation is TV logic.

As far as magic goes, Negan's magic consists of scouts, radios, reliable transport and organization. He is running a well-oiled machine and his people aren't making stupid mistakes.

Candidates for Lucille:

Not any of the women, except possibly Maggie. There were no women in the attack group; either they are a protected class under Negan or property. (Not consistent with what we saw at the radio station, I know.)
Not Rick Grimes, this isn't British TV. (Except, Andrew is a British actor and he's probably really tired of the weather and bugs in the American south...)
Not Carl, he's already lost an eye and suffered Negan's threat. (Except he and Maggie are the least likely to be good producers for Negan...)
Not Daryl, the Internet would riot! (But he was on the very next Talking Dead, and we all know what that means!)
So, I have eliminated it down to anyone. It's going to be a long summer.

P.S. Welcome back, PhotoShopGrl! You have been missed!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

ej42137 said:


> Candidates for Lucille:
> 
> Not any of the women, except possibly Maggie. There were no women in the attach group; either they are a protected class under Negan or property. (Not consistent with what we saw at the radio station, I know.)
> 
> P.S. Welcome back, PhotoShopGrl! You have been missed!




That's precisely why I think it's a woman. To him they are worth less. Except maybe Michonne. He probably figures Maggie is close to dying anyhow so why waste the swing. I'm still betting on Sasha. I don't want to wait months to find out though. I know on the Talking Dead they said the camera was purposefully evasive knowing everyone would immediately try to figure it out but they also said there were hints. Thoughts on what those hints are? I need to watch it again.

And thanks!!! I've missed chatting about my shows. I've come on to read old threads just to be validated on what I think is going on while I'm catching up but it's so much more fun to engage while the discussion happens.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

One of the worst aspects of the cliffhanger is that we are likely to find out who died before the episode airs with all the leaks.

It seems all the major web based reviewers hated this. The much loved Sepinwall claimed to be done with the show 

I like the Reddit user's storyboard for next season



> Next season on the walking dead:
> Episode 1: Gabriel and Spencer debate making a deal with Negan
> Episode 2: We catch up with Morgan and Carol and learn about the people they are with
> Episode 3: We get to see what Jesus is up to at the hilltop
> ...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

We have to have a flashback episode in there showing the events leading up to the end of this episode from the point of view of Daryl/Glenn/Rosita/Michonne. So that pushes the reveal back to at least Episode 7.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

And don't forget the flashback of the walker hanging in the antenna/radio tower.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

DevdogAZ said:


> We have to have a flashback episode in there showing the events leading up to the end of this episode from the point of view of Daryl/Glenn/Rosita/Michonne. So that pushes the reveal back to at least Episode 7.





2004raptor said:


> And don't forget the flashback of the walker hanging in the antenna/radio tower.


How are you forgetting the side story of how girl gets out of the closet.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Anyone here actually driven in Alexandria, Virginia?

Apocalypse or not, there's just no way there's but half a dozen "routes" in some 12-20 mile radius of anyplace in Alexandria.

Well, maybe if zombies ate asphalt and pooped trees.


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

Maui said:


> So I was watching last night thinking that the main Neegan henchman looked like Trevor form the game Grand Theft Auto V
> 
> Sure enough the actor is the same one who portrayed Trevor in the game.


Thank you! My son thought the exact same thing!!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Zevida said:


> I don't think it will be Rick, I agree with whoever else said you keep the leader alive because you need him to keep his troops in line and working for you. They almost definitely wouldn't kill Carl - him dying from a stray bullet is one thing, but I don't think they'd let him get beat to death.
> 
> So, it's got to be Glenn, Maggie, Daryl, or Michonne*. Otherwise it's an even worse cop-out, because we don't care about any of the other characters. If they don't kill one of those four, then it is a total jump the shark and we know that all our favorites are no longer in any danger.


I would bet money that it's not any of those four. My money is on Abraham, then Eugene.



photoshopgrl said:


> I didn't know what to expect at all. I know nothing of the comics and read zero spoilers other than casting. That said, I think we are supposed to hate him, he's the worst person they've had to face thus far, no? Well I didn't hate him. I thought he was pretty awesome. Now that might be my already existing fondness of JDM but I'm honestly shocked you didn't find him charismatic. I found him far too charming to be as menacing as we're to believe he is. Maybe that was their intention.
> 
> (also his teeth are so very white I was taken out of the scene for a second)


I don't think we're supposed to hate him yet. I think part of the reason they did the cliffhanger is so we don't immediately get the emotional baggage that goes along with mourning a death. As it stands right now, he's been portrayed as very pragmatic and extremely fair. The Alexandrians killed dozens of his people and he's willing to let them go with just one death as an example. I know we're supposed to be rooting for the Alexandrians, but so far, the Saviors have been presented as much more fair. And also, much smarter with their strategy and tactics.



dswallow said:


> Anyone here actually driven in Alexandria, Virginia?
> 
> Apocalypse or not, there's just no way there's but half a dozen "routes" in some 12-20 mile radius of anyplace in Alexandria.
> 
> Well, maybe if zombies ate asphalt and pooped trees.


Looking at a map, you'd have to be quite a ways outside of Alexandria, VA before you'd have forests like what is immediately outside of the version of Alexandria seen on the show. The real Alexandria is very much suburbia with neighborhoods for miles in every direction (except the Potomac).


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Their Alexandria community is definitely not the same place as Alexandria the city. And I don't think they've ever claimed it is.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't think we're supposed to hate him yet. I think part of the reason they did the cliffhanger is so we don't immediately get the emotional baggage that goes along with mourning a death. As it stands right now, he's been portrayed as very pragmatic and extremely fair. The Alexandrians killed dozens of his people and he's willing to let them go with just one death as an example. I know we're supposed to be rooting for the Alexandrians, but so far, the Saviors have been presented as much more fair. And also, much smarter with their strategy and tactics.


"Give me half your stuff or I'll kill you all."

He's not in the least, tiniest bit fair. The only reason he's only killing one of them is so they'll give him more stuff.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> "Give me half your stuff or I'll kill you all."
> 
> He's not in the least, tiniest bit fair. The only reason he's only killing one of them is so they'll give him more stuff.


What would Rick & Co. do in his same situation? They'd kill everyone without offering any chance to survive. Given what Rick & Co. did to the Saviors, I think it's extremely fair of Negan to say he's only going to kill one person and the rest can live as long as they pay a pretty steep tax. If I'm one of the Alexandrians and lucky enough to avoid Lucille, I'd be pretty pleased to get out of there with my life and a 50% tax. That's much better than being killed.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I have to admit...after the mass killings that Rick and the gang were involved with, I found myself torn... Was I really watching a show about the good guys? Or am I watching a show about the bad guys who just think they are (and have convinced themselves that they are) the good guys??


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

There aren't any good guys, unless it's the hockey pad dudes on horseback. They might be good.

Probably not.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

jamesbobo said:


> My guess is Eugene. He gave Rick instructions on how to make ammo which I'm sure they will be doing next season and Rick will need those instructions. Also, Abraham gave him a good-bye speech and patched any differences they had.





spartanstew said:


> ... Please let it be Eugene.


FWIW, I also think it'll be Eugene for the reasons stated above.

The show has a track record of not sticking with the comics regarding which character survives and which gets killed off, so I am anticipating that they will veer from the comics storyline on this plot point/cliffhanger.



tlc said:


> When Negan was in the shadows of the RV doorway, before he stepped out, I thought he looked a bit like Freddie Mercury!


Wouldn't it have been a real twist if Negan emerged from the trailer dressed in a corset and fishnets a la Frank N. Furter in Rocky Horror Picture Show? 

A lot of biblical imagery in this show between Jesus and the Saviors. Maybe the padded dudes on horses will ride to the rescue as the Four Horsemen of the Zombie Apocalypse, complete with Jesus carrying a banner reading "Jesus Saves".


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

I would have liked to see Negan make ALL of them fight each other, one on one, to the death. That would be bad ass and smart. The ones that refuse to fight are killed. The ones that win the fight get to join the Saviors.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

getreal said:


> FWIW, I also think it'll be Eugene for the reasons stated above.


Do you think Eugene would be "taking it like a champ"? Or would he be screaming and crying?


----------



## mikieminnow (Mar 16, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> I'm thinking the dudes that showed up on horseback are going to save everyone.


I'm thinking Bartleby and Loki from Dogma.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Zevida said:


> I don't think it will be Rick, I agree with whoever else said you keep the leader alive because you need him to keep his troops in line and working for you. They almost definitely wouldn't kill Carl - him dying from a stray bullet is one thing, but I don't think they'd let him get beat to death.
> 
> *So, it's got to be Glenn, Maggie, Daryl, or Michonne*.* Otherwise it's an even worse cop-out, because we don't care about any of the other characters. If they don't kill one of those four, then it is a total jump the shark and we know that all our favorites are no longer in any danger.
> 
> *Carol and Morgan would be included in this group, but they aren't eligible since they weren't in the line-up. But either of them dying would also demonstrate they are serious about the danger.


Regardless of what Negan said, if it were Glenn or Maggie the other one would have rushed him after his first hit. Likewise if it were Michonne/Rick/Carl.

Therefore, I don't think it could possibly be any of those 5.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> Thoughts on what those hints are?


My thoughts on the hints are that the only POV shots we got throughout the episode were from someone inside the box (Glenn, Daryl, Rosita, Michonne), and those POV shots served basically no purpose. Then we get the POV shot at the end from the receiving end of Lucille. So, I think they're strongly hinting it's one of those four.

Re: Negan like Freddie Mercury, he did kind of say (paraphrasing) "I want it all, and I want it now." 

I also found Negan charismatic. As annoyed as I am with the showrunners right now, I liked when Kirkman posited last night about "what if it had been Negan who woke up in the hospital 6 seasons ago?" and we'd all be rooting for the Saviors and Rick's gang would be the villains. That's how he wants Negan written and acted. Something along those lines.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

I wonder if this kind of cliffhanger helps the producers during salary negotiation. _You want how much more?_


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

tlc said:


> I wonder if this kind of cliffhanger helps the producers during salary negotiation. _You want how much more?_


Hilarious! But you could be right....unless the actors have multiple-year contracts already.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

MacThor said:


> I also found Negan charismatic. As annoyed as I am with the showrunners right now, I liked when Kirkman posited last night about "what if it had been Negan who woke up in the hospital 6 seasons ago?" and we'd all be rooting for the Saviors and Rick's gang would be the villains. That's how he wants Negan written and acted. Something along those lines.


It's impossible to do, but would be awesome to have shows of the entire story of all the other main characters we ran into to

Governor and Negan and the Wolves and others


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I agree. Would love to see what they were like before the apocalypse.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

MacThor said:


> My thoughts on the hints are that the only POV shots we got throughout the episode were from someone inside the box (Glenn, Daryl, Rosita, Michonne), and those POV shots served basically no purpose. Then we get the POV shot at the end from the receiving end of Lucille. So, I think they're strongly hinting it's one of those four.


I really hope that's not true. Especially of Glenn and Daryl. They are my favs. 



MikeMar said:


> It's impossible to do, but would be awesome to have shows of the entire story of all the other main characters we ran into to
> 
> Governor and Negan and the Wolves and others


I'd much rather have this than Fear the Walking Dead.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

spartanstew said:


> Regardless of what Negan said, if it were Glenn or Maggie the other one would have rushed him after his first hit. Likewise if it were Michonne/Rick/Carl.
> 
> Therefore, I don't think it could possibly be any of those 5.


Maggie was too sick to walk, let alone rush Negan.


Spoiler



Which unfortunately argues for the identify of the victim to mirror the comics. I will be very unhappy in this event.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

The guy that the Saviors caught, beat and then hung in front of Rick and company...

Is he one of the Hiltop people or just some random guy that didn't do what the Saviors wanted?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

...I would not kill the leader just yet. I would absolutely kill him later once I've used him to establish my dominance over the group by getting his surrender.

...I would not kill a woman. Certainly not a pretty one. Women are worth their weight in gold in a climate with no laws. Rewarding men with more women is the best way to keep them happy. In addition, killing a woman enrages men and puts revenge in their hearts. So it's a bad way to get them to surrender and continue to surrender.

...I would not kill the leader's son. No good could come of that.

...I would kill a weak man. I need labor and I need soldiers. Killing a weak man will have the least amount of resentment from the group I'm overpowering.

So, if I were Negan, I would kill Eugene or Glenn (because Glenn is not big, size-wise).

I'm not a psychopath. But I play one on TCF


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> The guy that the Saviors caught, beat and then hung in front of Rick and company...
> 
> Is he one of the Hiltop people or just some random guy that didn't do what the Saviors wanted?


He was one of a group of people living in a library (perhaps the same one Carol and Morgan stayed in?), who failed to obey the Saviors repeatedly and thus were eradicated. He was the last survivor.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> The guy that the Saviors caught, beat and then hung in front of Rick and company...
> 
> Is he one of the Hiltop people or just some random guy that didn't do what the Saviors wanted?


He said he was the "last of the Library" people. The Saviours said they first hung a guy, then when that didn't solve the problem they had to do more. You may recall that Morgan and Carol were in a library, and there were a lot of walkers around, and it looked like there had been people staying there, and that there was a walker ("hanger"?) hung outside that Morgan cut down.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

This show drives me crazy and if this has been discussed before just bypass this post.  

Gas by this time should be deteriorated enough the cars won't run. Diesel should still be good and they should be driving military vehicles. Then again the seals on military vehicles probably don't age well so Tanks and such vehicles should be out. Mortars, good to go.

The talk about making ammo or gunpowder. Go hit an army base and you'll have enough for your grandchildren. If thats too far just find a Cabelas pre Obama panic and there should be tons on the shelf. Also, someone in the neighborhood probably has a Dillon 650 or Hornady LNL. 

Abraham should have used an RPG at the first road block. Opened the door to the RV and whoooosh. Road Kill. Same with the other obstacles. 

Where is your reconnaissance Rick? Information in this world is worth its weight in Gold. Go hit a hobby store and fly a few drones with cameras. Easily see the enemy from afar and attack or steer around them. 

Arrrg.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

It's clearly Eugene. The show has become so self aware and the writers predictable. With all the dramatic emphasis on Eugene accepting the suicide mission, saying his goodbyes, and handing over the ammo recipe to Rick, that will come into play next season without Eugene being the ammo cook.

But yeah, the show is so ridiculous now I might need to walk away and stop wasting my time on it.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

Anyone hear the slow down audio that you can hear the people screaming? 
I think it clearly points to one person. Forget where I heard it but you can hear various people screaming and such which suggests who is being beaten.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

jeepair said:


> This show drives me crazy and if this has been discussed before just bypass this post.
> 
> Gas by this time should be deteriorated enough the cars won't run.


I've seen similar posts before, and have said this before in reply. For most of my life I owned a 1951 Plymouth that would routinely sit in my garage completely untouched for 2 years or more at a time. I pretty much always had to recharge the battery if/when I decided to drive it, but there was never a single time when the gasoline didn't do its job.



NatasNJ said:


> Anyone hear the slow down audio that you can hear the people screaming?
> I think it clearly points to one person. Forget where I heard it but you can hear various people screaming and such which suggests who is being beaten.


Could be, but that wouldn't seem to square very well with the twitter post from the actor who plays Carl, which said even the cast members don't yet know who the victim was.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

NatasNJ said:


> Anyone hear the slow down audio that you can hear the people screaming?
> I think it clearly points to one person. Forget where I heard it but you can hear various people screaming and such which suggests who is being beaten.


Just ran across what I think you are talking about.

Link

I originally thought Rick earlier in this thread. But now I'm leaning towards Glenn. Not just for the audio I posted but for other reasons. 
One thing that throws me off is the guys on TD that said this would change the story and start a new chapter (or something like that). Hate to say it but losing Glenn isn't a huge change.

BUt then I read an article from Greg Nicotero


Spoiler



that said the actors don't even know who will be killed. He said they weren't even on the set at the time that Negan swung the bat.



So, I have no idea.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

MikeekiM said:


> I have to admit...after the mass killings that Rick and the gang were involved with, I found myself torn... Was I really watching a show about the good guys? Or am I watching a show about the bad guys who just think they are (and have convinced themselves that they are) the good guys??


Rick and the rest of Alexandria would have stayed behind their walls if they had the chance. If it wasn't for Jesus they would have had a truck full of supplies to keep them going until Maggie got the tomatoes to grow.

It was only after they met the Hilltoppers and witnessed, first-hand, what Negan's gang -- and that's what they are, not a community, but a gang -- were doing, and extrapolated that they would be next, that they decided to act first.

If Negan didn't do what he's been doing all this time then Rick's group would rather eat crickets before killing others to steal their food.

Look, I know the producers are probably trying to make us think that Rick has done bad things just like Negan, but he has done those things when pushed into a corner. Not at all like Negan.

The "Saviors" are like the grasshoppers in A Bug's Life. They are *not* the good guys by any stretch of the imagination. The main difference, of course, is that a lot of their members are likely not entirely 100% on board but are doing this because of fear for their lives and the lives of their families/friends.

That will be Negan's ultimate downfall. His group outnumbers Rick's by a huge margin, but they are not "family" like Rick's group.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

MacThor said:


> I also found Negan charismatic. As annoyed as I am with the showrunners right now, I liked when Kirkman posited last night about "what if it had been Negan who woke up in the hospital 6 seasons ago?" and we'd all be rooting for the Saviors and Rick's gang would be the villains. That's how he wants Negan written and acted. Something along those lines.


Charismatic, yes, but nowhere near what I was expecting. Like I said earlier, I found The Governor much more charismatic, much more scary/evil. I get it that they are trying to make him seem more than a one-dimensional evil character, and that we are supposed to find him charming and all. But, sorry, a guy who does what he does, I have no use for finding people like that charming. The Governor, while he eventually did the evil things, did not introduce himself like that at all. Much more subtle, that way.

Also, if Negan woke up in the hospital instead of Rick, I would stop cheering for him the very first time he said "Give me half your stuff and I will only kill one of you with this baseball bat".

No effin' way would I ever "cheer" for this guy. Rick has his flaws, and we were all along for the ride as those flaws were developed, but he is not what Negan is at his core.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Ugh! First time, for this show, that I yelled at the tv, at the end - are you effing kidding me? sigh

I guess it makes sense as a cliffhanger but I already was tense enough watching and just wanted to rip the band aid off, so to speak, and get it over with.

The whole thing, with practically everybody ending up in their snare, was a bit convoluted for me. 

I honestly don't get the 'charismatic' thing with Negan. Seems like a total ahole to me, with no redeeming qualities. Maybe it's just because he's majorly pissed off at having a bunch of his people killed, though. I guess I'll give him that.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

sharkster said:


> I honestly don't get the 'charismatic' thing with Negan. Seems like a total ahole to me, with no redeeming qualities.


You can be an ahole with no redeeming qualities and still be charismatic. Some of my past relationships would prove that.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

My theory on the roadblocks: Negan's crew was communicating by radios (shown when Maggie and Carol were captured) and had multiple roadblocks setup at the same time. Sasha even mentions that they were different people.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

sharkster said:


> I guess it makes sense as a cliffhanger...


Not to me, it doesn't. We were completely and fully prepped for an "OH MY GOD, they killed <<INSERT CHARACTER'S NAME HERE>>!!" moment, which would have been shocking and upsetting and would have been in keeping with the storyline. Instead, what we got was a production/direction/writers' room contrivance. Not even close to the same thing.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

We all heard the various stories about how when the cast read the script for the finale, they were all pissed and threw the script across the room. Well, now we know why. The cast is just as pissed as the fans that the finale didn't answer the question about who gets killed.


----------



## Boot (Mar 15, 2000)

My theories on who gets killed:


Spoiler



Negan swings, misses, and hits himself.





Spoiler



Chris Hardwick.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Dawghows said:


> that wouldn't seem to square very well with the twitter post from the actor who plays Carl, which said even the cast members don't yet know who the victim was.


Well, then it's a helluva lot more cliffhanger for the actors than it is for the audience. "Gee, I wonder if I have a job next season..."


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

[Day 1 of filming for Season 7]

Producer 1: Hey, what's Cudlitz doing here? You told him, right?

Producer 2: What? No! YOU were supposed to tell him!

Producer 1: Well, crap. Uh, Michael? Could you come over here, please?


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Yeah that Negan build up went on way too long. He sort of reminds me of one of those bad guys and his henchmen on the old A-Team TV show. "Nobody does anything around here without it going through Negan.." And "Eenie, meanie, miney, moe??" seriously?

I guess it will be up to Carol to save them all again with some help from what appears to be, judging from their "body armor," the post-zombie apocalypse BMX biking team from Pee Wee's Big Adventure:



Spoiler


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

DeDondeEs said:


> I guess it will be up to Carol to save them all again with some help from what appears to be, judging from their "body armor," the post-zombie apocalypse BMX biking team from Pee Wee's Big Adventure:


I thought they were the leftover cast from Billy Idol's "Dancing With Myself"...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

markz said:


> I agree, in reality, Rick is the logical victim. You cut off the head of the snake. The other people are already followers, not leaders...


Haven't read through the entire thread yet, since I just watched this morning. But, why kill Rick? Negan wants the others to work for him; the others normally follow Rick (as you stated, the others are followers); so you keep Rick alive forcing him to work for you, and the rest of our group fall in line. I know some will argue that negan can't "force" Rick to work for him, but that's my theory, and I'm sticking to it...


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Watched the last two episodes back to back. They were of substantially lower quality than the rest of the half-season. Overall I'd been enjoying this season more than most, but these were too contrived, overwrought, unbelievable, and cheesy to like.

How many manipulations are required to get all of the right people in the Lucille line-up at just the right time? We had three different groups leaving at the same time with lots of speechifying, and their reasons for doing so were varied and generally dubious. The pregnancy scare is right out of a bad sitcom, for example. 

Regarding magical powers... in addition to the logistical questions of setting up each of the tableaus at just the right time, there's also the fact that all of the saviors seem capable of sneaking up on everyone in the group at any time without any trouble. I joked with a coworker that they obviously have spent time observing how the zombies do it and followed suit. So I guess if you go with the "Rick's group are mostly incompetent in reality because anyone can sneak up on them at any time" logic, then I guess it's not that surprising.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> Haven't read through the entire thread yet, since I just watched this morning. But, why kill Rick? Negan wants the others to work for him; the others normally follow Rick (as you stated, the others are followers); so you keep Rick alive forcing him to work for you, and the rest of our group fall in line. I know some will argue that negan can't "force" Rick to work for him, but that's my theory, and I'm sticking to it...


Especially since Rick was so thoroughly cowed during that final scene. He must look like a pure meat-puppet to Negan.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

getreal said:


> ...Maybe the padded dudes on horses will ride to the rescue as the Four Horsemen of the Zombie Apocalypse, complete with Jesus carrying a banner reading "Jesus Saves".


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

madscientist said:


> ...You may recall that Morgan and Carol were in a library, and there were a lot of walkers around, and it looked like there had been people staying there, and that there was a walker ("hanger"?) hung outside that Morgan cut down.


As I recall, there were numerous dead bodies in the library when Morgan/Carol wandered in...


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Can anyone explain the purposes of building a log jam and then setting it on fire? Cutting down all those trees and setting them neatly to make a wall must have been really, really hard to do, what with the lack of time and equipment and manpower. But then after assembling it, let's just set it on fire.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

wprager said:


> Can anyone explain the purposes of building a log jam and then setting it on fire? Cutting down all those trees and setting them neatly to make a wall must have been really, really hard to do, what with the lack of time and equipment and manpower. But then after assembling it, let's just set it on fire.


They specifically called out that the saviors had and used heavy equipment to do the log jam. It was clearly a "vulgar display of power".


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

This article insists the cast does, indeed, know what happens in the final scene...at least according to Norman Reedus.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> This article insists the cast does, indeed, know what happens in the final scene...at least according to Norman Reedus.


I would think for a scene like that, they would film the rest of it so that they don't have to go back and re-create the whole set up 6 months later without worrying about continuity issues.

BUT - according to what they were saying on Talking Dead, the cast does not know. I recall they read a tweet from the actor who plays Carl that said something like _I first read the script 6 months ago and I don't know who died_.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Cainebj said:


> I would think for a scene like that, they would film the rest of it so that they don't have to go back and re-create the whole set up 6 months later without worrying about continuity issues. BUT - according to what they were saying on Talking Dead, the cast does not know. I recall they read a tweet from the actor who plays Carl that said something like I first read the script 6 months ago and I don't know who died.


It's possible that they filmed multiple versions, and the cast doesn't know which one will be used.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

danterner said:


> It's possible that they filmed multiple versions, and the cast doesn't know which one will be used.


I would believe that hypothesis.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Theres a video floating around that has all the audio isolated on it. If you listen to that, its pretty easy to draw a conclusion as to who it was.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

While I agree that everything seems to point to one of the cast members being killed by Negan, he said that he wasn't going to kill anyone but just beat the crap out of them. His attack at the end certainly appeared violent enough to do someone in so, unless someone spills the beans with a spoiler and tells us that someone died, I guess we'll have to wait until next season to see what actually happened.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

KungFuCow said:


> Theres a video floating around that has all the audio isolated on it. If you listen to that, its pretty easy to draw a conclusion as to who it was.


Could you spoilerize your conclusion and how you arrived at it from the audio? I thought the cliffhanger was dumb so I'm fine with knowing.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

Dawghows said:


> I've seen similar posts before, and have said this before in reply. For most of my life I owned a 1951 Plymouth that would routinely sit in my garage completely untouched for 2 years or more at a time. I pretty much always had to recharge the battery if/when I decided to drive it, but there was never a single time when the gasoline didn't do its job.


I found a 10 year old half can of gasoline at the back of my garage last summer and it worked in my lawn mower just fine.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hcour said:


> Could you spoilerize your conclusion and how you arrived at it from the audio? I thought the cliffhanger was dumb so I fine with knowing.


A link to the video has already been posted in the thread.

(I watched/listened and didn't find it very conclusive.)


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Took me a bit to figure out, but the guy leading the saviors at the first roadblock was also the guy asking Mike Erhmantraut about what he was packing on Better Call Saul.


----------



## Tsiehta (Jul 22, 2002)

kaszeta said:


> Took me a bit to figure out, but the guy leading the saviors at the first roadblock was also the guy asking Mike Erhmantraut about what he was packing on Better Call Saul.


Nice catch!


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Hcour said:


> Could you spoilerize your conclusion and how you arrived at it from the audio? I thought the cliffhanger was dumb so I'm fine with knowing.





Spoiler



All the audio streams are split apart so you can hear what each person is saying. Maggie screams GLENN over and over. Pretty sure its going to end up being Glenn.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

KungFuCow said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> All the audio streams are split apart so you can hear what each person is saying. Maggie screams GLENN over and over. Pretty sure its going to end up being Glenn.


:up: I'm good with that...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm not sure how that fits with the various things we've heard stating that the actors don't know who was hit by Lucille and that the rest of the actors weren't even on set when the filmed the POV scenes of Negan hitting the person.

I supposed it's possible they had the cast record wailing and crying for each of the possible deaths and then the producers used the appropriate ones, but that still seems to go against the statements that the cast doesn't know.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I firmly believe that if the writers had decided who it was, they would have shown us.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

My theory based upon no outside info other than



Spoiler



The various cast members indicated how sick it was when reading the script is that Negan uses Lucille to bash in Maggies pregnant gut and reaches in and pulls out the embryo. Her yelling Glenn may as the first blow approaches. This whole approach is more devastating than just simply killing somebody as it destroys the hope that goes with new life.

How did Negan know she was pregnant?

I theorize that Enid is a mole for them and brought the intel back. I also suspect that is why she did not want Carl to go since she might have developed some affection and knows what would happen.

Maggie's new haircut may have simply been for another role as the explanation of the change just seems convenient and not critical to anything plot (so far).


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

KungFuCow said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> All the audio streams are split apart so you can hear what each person is saying. Maggie screams GLENN over and over. Pretty sure its going to end up being Glenn.


Hmmm. Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

zalusky said:


> My theory based upon no outside info other than
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I doubt that would happen. The uproar from viewers would be so great that it would lead to a dramatic drop in the ratings. I for one would cancel my One Pass as the show is becoming to brutal to watch. This is just my opinion.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

brianric said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that would happen. The uproar from viewers would be so great that it would lead to a dramatic drop in the ratings. I for one would cancel my One Pass as the show is becoming to brutal to watch. This is just my opinion.


Maybe so but


Spoiler



its all about camera angles and implying the concept vs showing it gory detail to get the point across.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Let us not forget the pictures pinned to the wall in the compound Rick & Co ambushed. Pretty ugly stuff.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

zalusky said:


> My theory based upon no outside info other than
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would be very surprised if they did this. That would be crossing way over the line into torture porn.


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

wprager said:


> Can anyone explain the purposes of building a log jam and then setting it on fire? Cutting down all those trees and setting them neatly to make a wall must have been really, really hard to do, what with the lack of time and equipment and manpower. But then after assembling it, let's just set it on fire.


I suppose it's just to demonstrate the Saviors' capabilities, in order to help convince Rick and gang that resistance is futile.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

This article seems to echo what a lot of people have been saying in this thread and others before it (WARNING: has spoilers about previous episodes and the season 2 opener of Fear the Walking Dead):

https://www.washingtonpost.com/post...1/why-im-quitting-the-walking-dead-franchise/

Personally, while I'm a long way from quitting the show, I do agree with some of its points. Mainly that the show has gotten predictable in its premise that people will have to be cruel and brutal in order to survive in the new world order.

It is a show about people trying to adapt in a post-apocalyptic environment so survival of the fittest would be the central and overarching theme. But it could stand to have a refreshing way to depict the way people need to adapt and how the world has changed.

Maybe Rick getting overpowered by Negan will give the show a new dynamic. But more likely next season they'll have to escalate their savageness to escape and defeat Negan's army.


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

Maybe they can just shift the focus of the show to Negan. I'm tired of Rick. I wouldn't mind too much if they killed off his character.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

markb said:


> Maybe they can just shift the focus of the show to Negan. I'm tired of Rick. I wouldn't mind too much if they killed off his character.


This.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

markb said:


> Maybe they can just shift the focus of the show to Negan. I'm tired of Rick. I wouldn't mind too much if they killed off his character.


[Negan]I get it ...[/Negan] ... but we can comfortably assume that neither Carl nor Rick were bludgeoned because of Negan's preamble to swingin' with Lucille where he said if anyone did anything to cut out the boy's other eye and feed it to his Dad.

I blame Carl for not keeping an eye out for trouble as they were trudging through the woods. 

In the interim I feel like getting caught up on the comics from issue #100 (Negan's intro) onward.


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

getreal said:


> [Negan]I get it ...[/Negan] ... but we can comfortably assume that neither Carl nor Rick were bludgeoned because of Negan's preamble to swingin' with Lucille where he said if anyone did anything to cut out the boy's other eye and feed it to his Dad.
> 
> I blame Carl for not keeping an eye out for trouble as they were trudging through the woods.
> 
> In the interim I feel like getting caught up on the comics from issue #100 (Negan's intro) onward.


Oh, I can't stand Carl! I wish him gone even more than Rick! But that's not a prediction. I don't think it was either of them getting bludgeoned.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I know Negan is supposed to be a maniac, but DAMN, JDM is HAWT!!! I just love him - he is one of my absolute favorites. Whatever happens next season, I want MORE JDM!!!

And I guess after reading this thread I am in the minority - I think he beats the son of the old leader of Alexandria (I forgot his name - the tall guy).

I am probably wrong - but I think everyone is expecting it to be a more major character, so this would keep things interesting.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> And I guess after reading this thread I am in the minority - I think he beats the son of the old leader of Alexandria (I forgot his name - the tall guy).
> 
> I am probably wrong - but I think everyone is expecting it to be a more major character, so this would keep things interesting.


Spencer is back at Alexandria with Father Gabriel taking care of Judith.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> And I guess after reading this thread I am in the minority - I think he beats the son of the old leader of Alexandria (I forgot his name - the tall guy).


 You must mean Aaron; he's the only Alexandriate who's there, unless I missed someone. But as DevdogAZ says, that's not Deanna's son.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

One thing that annoys the crap out of me about Carl is that he doesn't seem interested in the cute teenage girl. What teenage boy isn't interested in sex?

As far as I know, they kissed or almost kissed once. Are you kidding me?!


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

Anubys said:


> One thing that annoys the crap out of me about Carl is that he doesn't seem interested in the cute teenage girl. What teenage boy isn't interested in sex?
> 
> As far as I know, they kissed or almost kissed once. Are you kidding me?!


Carl is a psycho killer with one eye......

Plus he killed his mom.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Anubys said:


> One thing that annoys the crap out of me about Carl is that he doesn't seem interested in the cute teenage girl. What teenage boy isn't interested in sex?


Interest in "cute teenage girl" is not a subset of "interested in sex" for everyone.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Anubys said:


> One thing that annoys the crap out of me about Carl is that he doesn't seem interested in the cute teenage girl. What teenage boy isn't interested in sex?
> 
> As far as I know, they kissed or almost kissed once. Are you kidding me?!


It's funny when they showed the Glenn and Maggie drugstore tryst many people went bonkers and said we don't want to see sex we just want blood and guts.

I guess your on the other side of the fence. Frankly anybody that doesn't want to see Maggie nekkid is somebody I might worry about.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

dswallow said:


> Interest in "cute teenage girl" is not a subset of "interested in sex" for everyone.


[Woody Allen]But if a 50-something guy is interested in sex with a cute teenage girl, suddenly it's "creepy" or "perverted"! [/Woody Allen] 










FWIW, I didn't get the vibe that Enid is into teen "sexploration".


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

zalusky said:


> Frankly anybody that doesn't want to see Maggie nekkid is somebody I might worry about.


*raises hand*

I honestly wish for her death every episode, and am consistently let down.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> I honestly wish for her death every episode, and am consistently let down.


Let's compromise...they can kill her but she has to take her clothes off first!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Anubys said:


> Let's compromise...they can kill her but she has to take her clothes off first!


If that's the last I have to see of her, I'll accept this compromise! :up:
(until she then pops up on another of my shows because I cannot seem to shake this girl ugh)


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> I honestly wish for her death every episode, and am consistently let down.


I just want to smack her language coach for teaching her that atrocious fake Southern accent.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

kaszeta said:


> I just want to smack her language coach for teaching her that atrocious fake Southern accent.


You know it would be funny to see an episode with all the actors using their native accents.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

zalusky said:


> You know it would be funny to see an episode with all the actors using their native accents.


They could do that for the alien invasion episode!

(For those who don't know, when Robert Kirkman first pitched WD to Image Comics, they were a little leery that it was too tame. He then joked that the zombie apocalypse would be revealed as the spearhead of an alien invasion. They finally green-lit the series. Years later, the publisher asked Kirkman when the alien invasion was going to happen. He had to explain that it was just a joke...but then he decided to put the joke into the comic, and did a story where the alien origin of the zombies was revealed (in issue 75). And some people didn't realize that it was a joke! That bit is not in the collected editions...at least, not in the Library Editions that I have. But if they ever decide to do it on the show as a dream sequence or some such, native accents would be a fun way to distinguish it from "reality.")


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

kaszeta said:


> I just want to smack her language coach for teaching her that atrocious fake Southern accent.


Her natural speaking accent is odd as well. Not quite from one area but maybe some weird conglomeration.


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> They could do that for the alien invasion episode!
> 
> (For those who don't know, when Robert Kirkman first pitched WD to Image Comics, they were a little leery that it was too tame. He then joked that the zombie apocalypse would be revealed as the spearhead of an alien invasion. They finally green-lit the series. Years later, the publisher asked Kirkman when the alien invasion was going to happen. He had to explain that it was just a joke...but then he decided to put the joke into the comic, and did a story where the alien origin of the zombies was revealed (in issue 75). And some people didn't realize that it was a joke! That bit is not in the collected editions...at least, not in the Library Editions that I have. But if they ever decide to do it on the show as a dream sequence or some such, native accents would be a fun way to distinguish it from "reality.")


I read the collected library versions as well. I dont recal the alien aspect. Are the individual issues that different from the collections. I was not aware. I thought I was just missing out on cover art.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

dwatt said:


> Her natural speaking accent is odd as well. Not quite from one area but maybe some weird conglomeration.


That's because she was born and raised in New Jersey until the age of 14, when she moved to England. So she's got a weird mix of both American and English accents.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

dwatt said:


> I read the collected library versions as well. I dont recal the alien aspect. Are the individual issues that different from the collections. I was not aware. I thought I was just missing out on cover art.


It was just a few pages after the regular story. They must have left it out because it had nothing to do with the real story, and could only confuse people.

I'm pretty sure it's the only Walking Dead comic ever done in color! 



http://imgur.com/ounkJ


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It was just a few pages after the regular story. They must have left it out because it had nothing to do with the real story, and could only confuse people.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's the only Walking Dead comic ever done in color!
> 
> ...


"Not to be continued"

I love it.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

kaszeta said:


> I just want to smack her language coach for teaching her that atrocious fake Southern accent.


Which reminds me. Are they supposed to be in Georgia? They seem to wear coats a lot. Where is it filmed?


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

tlc said:


> Which reminds me. Are they supposed to be in Georgia? They seem to wear coats a lot. Where is it filmed?


It's filmed near Atlanta, but their current location is supposed to be near Washington, DC (Alexandria, VA).


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

markb said:


> Maybe they can just shift the focus of the show to Negan. I'm tired of Rick. I wouldn't mind too much if they killed off his character.


It would have been interesting if we started with one group, and followed them for awhile as they come in contact with another group. Then at some point we follow that group, until they come in contact with another group. We could kind of get handed off and see different groups and what they have to say about the group we came to them from.

Has any series ever done that? I know that American Horror Story has been a different group every season, and that they are rumored to be related, but we aren't really "handed off" to the other groups. And it wouldn't necessarily have to happen at season breaks or anything either. Maybe spend 3-4 episodes with one group, a season with another, etc. Just thinking outside the box.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

markz said:


> It would have been interesting if we started with one group, and followed them for awhile as they come in contact with another group. Then at some point we follow that group, until they come in contact with another group. We could kind of get handed off and see different groups and what they have to say about the group we came to them from. Has any series ever done that?
> 
> I know that American Horror Story has been a different group every season, and that they are rumored to be related, but we aren't really "handed off" to the other groups. And it wouldn't necessarily have to happen at season breaks or anything either. Maybe spend 3-4 episodes with one group, a season with another, etc. Just thinking outside the box.


That was the original plan when Heroes first debuted. They'd tell the story of a certain group in S1 and then switch to a different group in S2. But the TV industry doesn't work that way. If a show becomes a hit, it's usually a hit because of the cast. So you can't just discard a bunch of actors from S1 and sub in a bunch of new ones for S2. Fans wouldn't like that and you'd lose viewers.

As much as some of us are sick of Rick and most of the main characters, there are many millions more who idolize the cast and love every one of them and putting them all on the shelf in favor of following a totally new group would be disastrous for ratings.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

If they off Daryl, I'm done.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> If they off Daryl, I'm done.


Exactly. There's the whole "If Daryl dies, we riot" crowd. Then there are fans of Rick, Michonne, Glenn, etc. If the show got to the end of a season and then said "Next season we're going to follow a completely different group of characters," how do you think fans would react.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Exactly. There's the whole "If Daryl dies, we riot" crowd. Then there are fans of Rick, Michonne, Glenn, etc. If the show got to the end of a season and then said "Next season we're going to follow a completely different group of characters," how do you think fans would react.


It's called "Fear the ..."


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

markz said:


> It would have been interesting if we started with one group, and followed them for awhile as they come in contact with another group. Then at some point we follow that group, until they come in contact with another group. We could kind of get handed off and see different groups and what they have to say about the group we came to them from.
> 
> Has any series ever done that? I know that American Horror Story has been a different group every season, and that they are rumored to be related, but we aren't really "handed off" to the other groups. And it wouldn't necessarily have to happen at season breaks or anything either. Maybe spend 3-4 episodes with one group, a season with another, etc. Just thinking outside the box.


That's a great idea for the next "...the Walking Dead" show. Fear might have been a great way to do that, actually. Showing it from the beginning.

It would even be great to see various perspectives just during those first few weeks. The Walking Dead gives us how it progresses through time - I want more of the way information was disseminated, and how quickly it happened, etc. I get that requires some astronomical budget, but it sure would be excellent television!


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Exactly. There's the whole "If Daryl dies, we riot" crowd. Then there are fans of Rick, Michonne, Glenn, etc. If the show got to the end of a season and then said "Next season we're going to follow a completely different group of characters," how do you think fans would react.


Rather than a whole-group-handoff, they could lose each of the "originals" over time. You'd still lose some "Daryl or bust" -like fans, but it'd go over easier than a group handoff. Plenty of our current "regulars" weren't "originals".


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Misfits did this. They slowly replaced all the main characters over the arch of the series. Probably more to do with the long gaps in British shows between seasons but it seems to work okay.


----------

